# RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

To men, and women for comments too; and anyone, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer?

Men do you and what is your typical manscaping routine or process if so? Variations?

Women, do you like a landscaped playground, and what are your favorite variations or levels?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Here we go again. 

I like my husband looking like a man, not like a child with a big penis.

If he shaved anything but his face I would wonder what was going on in his head, as well as lose my attraction for him.

edit to add links:

https://www.vox.com/2016/7/14/12153390/male-pubic-hair-grooming-injury-health-risks

https://www.acsh.org/news/2017/08/21/manscapings-hidden-dangers-who-knew-11717


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I have no need for my guy to manscape. I like men the way God made them. I do understand why a guy might want to shave his chest though. If he works out and feels like his chest hair hides his definition that’s understandable. But I don’t need him to do it for me.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Trimmed to stubble every few weeks.

It is not a sex thing...at least not any more. At one time it was. 

It is now a comfort thing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

The only hair on my body that is regularly shaved is the hair around my nipples, since I have no chest hair other than that. My wife is sure to remind me to do it if I forget. 

I shave or trim below the waist when it starts getting in the way. If the hair is getting caught on fingers then it's time to go. Maybe every 2 months, I'm not really sure. It's like a 1.5 hour task.


----------



## father_of_2 (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Trim down to stubble every few weeks as well. It's 100% for hygiene and comfort purposes.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I prefer my partner to keep it short (not shaved). Nothing like gagging on a long pube stuck on the back of my tongue  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I am a hairy beast. When I was over 300 I did not bother. The bod was the bod, and since I was a big guy, might as well look like a bear. Well as the pounds left and the body got looking good, decided to do some manscaping. So now at 193lbs there still is hair on my chest, however, I have a very nice Vietnamese lady who gives my wife a mani and pedi, gives me a pedi and every few months waxes my back. I regularly get rid of my pubes and the bush that covers my upper leg. That and I have gotten several piercings and a tat. Not bad for a guy in his sixties.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

*Stubble trimmed or sometimes clean shaven, usually always during my daily shower routine ~ done solely for my own comfort and peace of mind. 

I really cannot stand facial or excess body hair on myself!*


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I like neatly trimmed.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

If you’re getting an erection and it looks like Pinocchio has joined the Taliban then you need to trim.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Elizabeth001 said:


> I prefer my partner to keep it short (not shaved). Nothing like gagging on a long pube stuck on the back of my tongue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What she said.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Tried trimming to something like 1/4 inch once. My wife hated it. Said anything shorter than the natural length felt prickly in all the wrong places.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Elizabeth001 said:


> I prefer my partner to keep it short (not shaved). Nothing like gagging on a long pube stuck on the back of my tongue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What @Elizabeth001 said.

All great info. Some trimming is for her, some is now for my comfort. No use keeping 3 inch hair in the way of things. 

Not doing too bad for a 57 yo.

PS I'm not what one would call a hairy man, thank goodness no back or shoulder hair. 

The more varied info is a great learning for me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I can say it's a breeze to keep up. Much harder to wait and do once a week, plus the stubbly gets pokey, if you get my drift.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Elizabeth001 said:


> I prefer my partner to keep it short (not shaved). Nothing like gagging on a long pube stuck on the back of my tongue
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one of my reasons. One particular time she got one stuck in her throat. Not particularly sexy having one partner trying to cough up an errant pube.>


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

He likes it trimmed, not shaven. I do it for him coz he asks me to. I thinks its because that puts me closer to the manscaping site with my face (if you catch my drift) lol
I trim too, same. Trimmed, not shaven. More comfortable and better for everyone if they don't want pubes in their mouth.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



notmyjamie said:


> I have no need for my guy to manscape. I like men the way God made them. I do understand why a guy might want to shave his chest though. If he works out and feels like his chest hair hides his definition that’s understandable. But I don’t need him to do it for me.


When I first started going to the gym, was the first time in 57 years I decided I at least had to trim under arms a little.

Actually DW strongly advised, she said I was looking like a scruffy caveman.

Just a trim, to take off years of unfettered growth! :laugh:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



aquarius1 said:


> He likes it trimmed, not shaven. I do it for him coz he asks me to. I thinks its because that puts me closer to the manscaping site with my face (if you catch my drift) lol
> I trim too, same. Trimmed, not shaven. More comfortable and better for everyone if they don't want pubes in their mouth.


A very sexy symbiotic relationship. 

Yay for you !!👍👍👍


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Taxman said:


> Another one of my reasons. One particular time she got one stuck in her throat. Not particularly sexy having one partner trying to cough up an errant pube.>


Well said.

I have to admit I was not even interested in trimming and shaving for many many years. Only the beard.

But we had the same experience as you may have had, and when DW advise hey, you've got some 3 inch hair going on certain "things" she plays with, I decided to do something different. 

Things in the "playground" and lower are squeaky clean, while a longer but trimmed above ground mustache remains, if you will. This is tmi, I'm sure, my apologies :surprise::laugh:

DW and I have experimented with various "after shave" lotions, even edible flavored lotions, all organic, a light coconut or other fragrance remains, and all good care for the skin.

So I've kind of embraced it for now, it's actually more comfortable and good skin care too.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

And bald is bad for friction! Hair is there for a reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I have a hairy husband and apart from facial hair which he shaves I like it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Elizabeth001 said:


> And bald is bad for friction! Hair is there for a reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is kind of why I'm throwing this out there to see how others may keep things, I'm learning as I go, that's for sure.

For women I'm thinking it's a bit different, such as @Elizabeth001 mentions, I can't know about personally but I'm making an effort to broaden my horizons. 

As empty nesters now, DW and I can walk around nekkid at will, kind of a new experience.

And DW convinced me to use other lotions for face, and arms, which dry out especially when riding the motorcycle. 

Soooo, this is a new thing for me.

It's always been soap, dry, shave face, and go, and I held that's all a man really needs, but I've modified that position a bit.

I can say "things" adjust better now when riding in somewhat tight jeans, actually now more comfortable. 

It's a thing, that's for sure!! :smile2::smile2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Diana7 said:


> I have a hairy husband and apart from facial hair which he shaves I like it.


I've friends that are very hairy as well, and for them to make such an adjustment would be a full time body haircut almost daily. But hairy works for them, it's certainly just a different thing, all variations are good, and some women love that too, like yourself and some others that have posted.

Personally I'm not that hairy, just the "typical spots" and arms/legs.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I also involved my DW, l let her do what she wants it varies at times but am game for fun. And l get to fo the same it varies sometimes she shy about it when I'm done. Giggling says what if l get in accident? Just makes me smile.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I've never really thought too much about it. I don't like really, really hairy I wouldn't like it but I definitely don't like shaved or looking like it was fussed with too much or like it was groomed. So "neatly natural" i guess would sum it up.


----------



## 00buck (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Trimmed , # 4 on the shaver for the both of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Trimmed short. Women don't like getting hair in their mouths


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I will often trim my pubic hair shorter and sometimes remove all the hair from my testicles as well. Since when they are hairless, my wife puts them in her mouth. I have also tried having all my hair removed down there, yet have found I don't like how it feels when my wife is bare down there as well.

Very occasionally I will also remove the hair from my back, which was never an issue until my mid thirties onwards, when I started growing more hair rather than less.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

Have been with some men who had stray, long hairs here and there growing directly on their penis. For the love of GOD...please get rid of those. They’re like dental floss 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I shave my chest, back and right down to my privy parts (but I leave a little so it's not bald). It looks good, wife likes it but I also work out and stay very cut up and lean so I dont like to hide the body at all. I also shave my face but do let it grow out to miami vice length at times.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Elizabeth001 said:


> Have been with some men who had stray, long hairs here and there growing directly on their penis. For the love of GOD...please get rid of those. They’re like dental floss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not quite what's described here, but we did find sex was much more comfortable for my wife with my hair trimmed back and basically "clear-cut" in the area just above. This kept hair from getting "dragged in" which was causing issues for her.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Casual Observer said:


> Not quite what's described here, but we did find sex was much more comfortable for my wife with my hair trimmed back and basically "clear-cut" in the area just above. This kept hair from getting "dragged in" which was causing issues for her.




Not quite. These are hairs that grow here and there ON the penis. If you don’t know what I’m talking about, you’re good to go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I LOVE giving oral sex.

But I really don't like public hair.

My preference is trimmed short with clippers up top, it can grow out a bit, but should be kept let's say 3/4 of an inch.

Balls - shave them smooth so I can spoil them.

As for body hair - I feel like my husband has the perfect amount. A masculine hairy chest and treasure trail. Moderately hairy arms and legs, and no back hair. 

Not a fan of back hair - and I have had some naturally smooth chested boy friends - which is fine. I just do not like snuggling up to a man who has body stubble from shaving (I did once date a guy who shaved EVERYTHING but his pubes (clipped) and eye brows - that was interesting)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I've friends that are very hairy as well, and for them to make such an adjustment would be a full time body haircut almost daily. But hairy works for them, it's certainly just a different thing, all variations are good, and some women love that too, like yourself and some others that have posted.
> 
> Personally I'm not that hairy, just the "typical spots" and arms/legs.


Well he isn't gorilla hairy, but very hairy arms, legs, chest etc. Oh and ears which I trim:grin2:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

My main claim to metro-sexuallness is that I own a comb. It would be a stronger claim if I ever used it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I like it trimmed.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

*As an avid aficionado of oral sex with a beautiful, deserving woman who I dearly love and trust, I certainly like the playground cleaned up as spitting out hairs is not one of my pastimes!

Trimmed is certainly OK on my woman, but as I've intoned on numerous occasions, I would never ever offer to deep kiss something that resembled a Fidel Castro or Willie Nelson!

Nor would I expect her to do the same!*


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



arbitrator said:


> *As an avid aficionado of oral sex with a beautiful, deserving woman who I dearly love and trust, I certainly like the playground cleaned up as spitting out hairs is not one of my pastimes!
> 
> Trimmed is certainly OK on my woman, but as I've intoned on numerous occasions, I would never ever offer to deep kiss something that resembled a Fidel Castro or Willie Nelson!
> 
> Nor would I expect her to do the same!*




This thread was about men’s pubic hair not women’s.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Girl_power said:


> This thread was about men’s pubic hair not women’s.


*Might have been, but now you know how I feel!*


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

The only thing that turns me off is untrimmed nose and ear hair. Keep those suckers under control and it’s all good.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> To men, and women for comments too; and anyone, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer?
> 
> Men do you and what is your typical manscaping routine or process if so? Variations?
> 
> Women, do you like a landscaped playground, and what are your favorite variations or levels?


Tried clipping it all about a year and a half ago and Mrs. C didn't like it. I didn't care much for it either.

I started trimming it down a little bit occasionally, just for neatness and comfort.

Mrs. C and I both like it.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

My wife and I both have been cleanly shaven for about 8-10 years now. We both love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Cletus said:


> Tried trimming to something like 1/4 inch once. My wife hated it. Said anything shorter than the natural length felt prickly in all the wrong places.


My wife's expression was like riding on broken glass. I don't shave or trim except my face. If she want's otherwise she needs to tell me.


----------



## SoccerDad15 (Dec 10, 2019)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*

I have to shave my head and face twice a week. That is time consuming as it is. 

I manscape probably once to twice per month. I work out a lot so like to see the cuts I got going on. Might do my arms a bit more often and let the chest hair grow a bit. Once that gets too long than I go clean head to waist. I do not shave my legs, you have to draw a line someplace. 

My wife prefers me on the cleaner side. She likes when I'm bald down there but doesn't mind a little stubble either.


----------



## Lady2019 (Nov 5, 2019)

My husband and is hairy and gets a few annoying hairs on his penis I asked for those to be gone because well .. ouch. He kept himself groomed penis/balls an trimmed everywhere else. If he gets to out of hand I just let myself go a bit and he cleans up 😉


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I try to keep myself well groomed and clean. I use clippers on uppers (not to short to cause stubble) and have used a razor on the base (have a few wild penis hairs)and testicular area (shaved balls just feel amazing I have to admit and I like to keep them scrubbed with washcloth and well dried lol). I clipper a couple spots on my back and also clipper back my chest/armpit hairs not to stubble but just to beat back the length so I’m not too much the Sasquatch.

I also pluck/trim my ear hairs and trim nose hairs...try to keep my back of neck hairs trimmed/shaved too. 

I think I just look better for my wife with a little trimming and I sure get disgusted myself with friends who have three inch eyebrow or ear hairs... don’t want to be that guy.

My chest looks better with shorter hair than covered in my (now) graying chest hair (yeah, even my chest hair is going gray if hair and beard weren’t enough).


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: RE men, to what degree do you "manscape" and women what styles do you prefer*



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Women, do you like a landscaped playground, and what are your favorite variations or levels?


Nope, I like men natural. DH is very furry and I love it. I find men who shave their chests and pubic hair to be less physically attractive. I like a man to smell and feel like a man. Viva la Difference!


----------

